# cold air intake options



## BryanT24 (Aug 11, 2005)

fellas, i have browsed through the threads and havent find any info about the 2 intakes im looking at. does anyone know anything about the fairlady intake kit or the z33 kit or JDM? i can get any of those really cheap and was wondering which would be the best choice, and/ or any of those are worth a poop. thanks!


----------



## Bluehydro8 (Apr 1, 2005)

BryanT24 said:


> fellas, i have browsed through the threads and havent find any info about the 2 intakes im looking at. does anyone know anything about the fairlady intake kit or the z33 kit or JDM? i can get any of those really cheap and was wondering which would be the best choice, and/ or any of those are worth a poop. thanks!


??? What brands??? :jump:


----------



## BryanT24 (Aug 11, 2005)

im not sure i found them on ebay, and thats all the info it had listed- but the buy it now price is only like 25 bucks so im gonna assume they are pieces of poop


----------



## Bluehydro8 (Apr 1, 2005)

BryanT24 said:


> im not sure i found them on ebay, and thats all the info it had listed- but the buy it now price is only like 25 bucks so im gonna assume they are pieces of poop


Be careful because they might just be selling you stock JDM airboxes. I have my old nismo cold air intake if your interested.


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

Yes, they are complete crap for that price. Get a brand name because....

fairlady= Japanese name for the 350z
Z33= model number for the 350z
JDM= Japanese Domestic Market

None of those are product names.


----------



## NisMOFO (Jun 2, 2005)

why dont you look for the nismo or AEM CAI's. those two are great quality intakes. i believe you can run those without a bypass filter.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Why not just get the JWT popcharger?


----------



## letsjustchill (Aug 16, 2005)

*Intakes*

I am running the cold air AEM intake, but I dont recommend going with it. The air scensor is very sensitive, and any extra oil that comes off the cold air filter can ruin it. Its like a $500 scensor so dont screw it up. Also at Mossy Nissan over here they had a Z they were doing mods to and tested the Pop off charger vrs my cold air AEM. The pop off intake gave you about 9 extra horse power and one ftlb of torgue, while the AEM gave 3hp and no torque. In my opinion, I would go with the pop off. Not to mention the pop off does not affect your warranty at all, while the AEM will not be manufacture covered. Just a couple of points for you.

LetsJustChill


----------



## maximZ (Dec 9, 2004)

Wait. What? Are you talking about the JWT Popcharger? You won't get 9HP with that. Unless you heavily mod your car, intakes are more for sound than anything. Maybe a couple of HP but don't count on a power boost with one.

And *NO* intake voids your warranty. They have to proove that your mod caused the problem before they can void any warranty.

And if you're looking to get an intake, if it's new and they're charging less than $100 then I wouldn't go for it. The stock airbox is designed pretty well and is most likely better than one of those cheapies.

I have the AEM CAI as well and I love it...for the sound. Performance doesn't seem any different although when it screams it make me think I'm going faster.


----------



## letsjustchill (Aug 16, 2005)

*intakes*

Ok I am only going off what the Nissan Parts Manager told me. That the pop charger adds 9hp and the AEM adds two hp. He said they dynoed the car with both of these mods only done to them, and that is what they found. As far as the warranty goes, ask nissan. If the air sensor goes out, and you are running the AEM, they will not fix that sensor for free. Just some friendly advise, I however did not see the dyno sheets nor have had my sensor go bad to find out first hand on either account.

LetsJustChill


----------



## redvert (Jul 31, 2005)

maximZ said:


> Wait. What? Are you talking about the JWT Popcharger? You won't get 9HP with that. Unless you heavily mod your car, intakes are more for sound than anything. Maybe a couple of HP but don't count on a power boost with one.
> 
> interesting cold air intakes are more for sound than anything?? funny on the dyno the sound added more horsepower to my rwhp. i guess all those people just buy cai for the sound and dont notice the power difference. stock airboxes are crap did you ever pull the whole thing out of a car??? boy no restriction there those things are wide open.


----------



## maximZ (Dec 9, 2004)

What I meant was that if you go spend $200 on an intake expecting huge HP gains then you'll be sorely disappointed. And the power differences between one brand vs another or so minimal that it's more a sound choice IMO. 

But of course an aftermarket intake is going to suck in more air than the huge plastic box that comes in the Z.


----------



## 05azerox (Sep 10, 2005)

Has everyone forgot about Injen. Their intake dominates over all. This thing is giving 13hp at the wheels. And this is dyno proven with my own eyes, in 101 degree temps. Also comes with its own MAF sensor. I think this is the best intake.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

05azerox said:


> Has everyone forgot about Injen. Their intake dominates over all. This thing is giving 13hp at the wheels. And this is dyno proven with my own eyes, in 101 degree temps. Also comes with its own MAF sensor. I think this is the best intake.


Your wrong. 13rwhp gain is hilarious, there were other factors. Injen DOES NOT dominate. If anything the popcharger really is the best option.


----------



## Bluehydro8 (Apr 1, 2005)

JAMESZ said:


> Your wrong. 13rwhp gain is hilarious, there were other factors. Injen DOES NOT dominate. If anything the popcharger really is the best option.


 I agree popcharger is best!, especially when you get the ECU tune with it


----------



## NisMOFO (Jun 2, 2005)

Injen is great but never seen my Z push 13 to the wheels.....what else do you have besides an intake..?


----------



## snowcrash1984 (Sep 22, 2005)

Most of the intake piping looks great in polished chrome. Don’t forget about one interesting thing. All stock intakes are made from plastic. Besides plastic being cheap it also has one great quality. It doesn’t conduct heat very well. Too many times I’ve seen people actually loosing power and running hot air in to their motor just because aluminum piping is not heat insulated and too close to the block. What ever intake you get, install it properly, don’t damage sensors and try to insulate it with some ceramic fiber specifically designed to withstand high temperatures and having a low heat conductivity.


----------



## zimmie (Jul 9, 2006)

might be a stupid question but where can u find the ecu tune for the popcharger? i havent read anything about that.


----------



## NXtremese-r (Oct 2, 2002)

snowcrash1984 said:


> Too many times I’ve seen people actually loosing power and running hot air in to their motor just because aluminum piping is not heat insulated and too close to the block. What ever intake you get, install it properly, don’t damage sensors and try to insulate it with some ceramic fiber specifically designed to withstand high temperatures and having a low heat conductivity.


Good call. See, Im from the old school and started modding SR20's almost 10 years ago. On my NX I used fiberglass header heat wrap to cover my cold air intake. 

now, heres an idea that I havent seen yet on this forum - Back in the day people were getting the AEM cold air intake for the SR20 while ALSO using the POP charger. Has anyone tried that yet? All you need is one of those adapter plates. you can pick up used POP's just about anywhere (check SR20DEForum.com) which is probably the best way to go anyway since its out of site and will get end up looking like sh*t anyway. Thoughts..?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

the Pop charger is the best bang for the buck. The dynos actually prove it's better than the AEM/Nismo. the Injen is good but WILL suck water up as it places the filter REALLY LOW.


----------



## NXtremese-r (Oct 2, 2002)

chimmike said:


> the Pop charger is the best bang for the buck. The dynos actually prove it's better than the AEM/Nismo. the Injen is good but WILL suck water up as it places the filter REALLY LOW.


but like i said, has anyone tribed BOTH is what I want to know. 
BTW - isnt it possible to put a water bypas in the Injen. Also, isnt the Nismo and the AEM one pretty much the same?

I've tried both. The Pop charger actually gained power over the nismo according to the dyno and my butt dyno.


----------



## surfer240sx (Dec 15, 2005)

whats a good suggestion to prevent water suckage on the AEM intake i have a huge problem with that...


----------



## metalaya (Dec 5, 2006)

What about air sensor contamination as a result of using a oil impregnated filter? Has anyone experienced that? Or heard of it?


----------



## fire74 (Dec 26, 2006)

what is popchager? fire74


----------



## Blueknight74 (Feb 23, 2007)

*ebay intake*

:wtf:Help me please I installed an ebay intake on my 04 Z. Was not a smart move, yesterday I was driving and lost all power in car. Car wont Rev over 2000rpm when I went under hood intake filter broke of I got what I paid for. What to do? Help please she is only a month old with 45k


snowcrash1984 said:


> Most of the intake piping looks great in polished chrome. Don’t forget about one interesting thing. All stock intakes are made from plastic. Besides plastic being cheap it also has one great quality. It doesn’t conduct heat very well. Too many times I’ve seen people actually loosing power and running hot air in to their motor just because aluminum piping is not heat insulated and too close to the block. What ever intake you get, install it properly, don’t damage sensors and try to insulate it with some ceramic fiber specifically designed to withstand high temperatures and having a low heat conductivity.


----------

